# Anyone work for Outcomes, Inc



## deja53 (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there anyone out there that has or currently work for Outcomes Health Information Solutions?   Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## coder_girl (Jul 16, 2008)

*Just Hired*

I just got hired as an nurse and certified coder.  They said 4.50 per chart scanned plus .25 per chart uploaded.  Does anyone know if this is a good rate?   How many charts could I audit in one hour?


----------



## msbrowning (Jul 16, 2008)

I applied and they sent me a test. I am going to do the test but it looks time consuming, don't get me wrong, I want the job but my time is limited right now. I'll take it as soon as possible though. Did anyone else take a test for them and pass it? If so, about how long did it take you to complete it?


----------



## jenndeshon (Jul 17, 2008)

*I took the test*

I took their test a couple of years ago and spent about five hours on it and probably should have taken longer. There were several clinical questions that were more suited to a nurse like pharmaceutical issues. Also, I thought the instructions for many of the sections were vague so I wasn't sure exactly what they wanted me to do. I did not pass their exam and have never worked for them so I can't comment on that aspect. Hopefully they have revamped the test so the instructions are more clear.

Good Luck!
Jennifer, CPC


----------



## dcraven (Jul 17, 2008)

*Outcomes remote coding*

I was just hired in as part time remote coding and waiting training.  Does anyone know how many charts you are required to code an hour.


----------



## ruhood (Jul 28, 2008)

I have looked at Outcome's system requirements and they state that Windows Vista and Internet Explorer 7.0 cannot be used.  Anyone who has bought a new computer in the last year or so is going to have Vista.  Has anyone run into this issue when trying to apply for work with them?


----------



## Wahini50 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Outcomes*

I just took their test this weekend and got a notification that I passed and could be scheduled for a phone interview next week.  I was also wondering what their pay was like and how busy they keep you.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jul 29, 2008)

I was hired by Outcomes in May of 2007 for an E/M coding project. Well as of Dec 2007 the project was cancelled and they decided no one could work remote. Well sure again they are once again hiring remote coders. 

I am grateful I was picked up by another company in  Feb 2008 and was moved into a full time salaried position with benefits as a remote medical auditor, I love my current company and will stay with them forever.

Outcomes has left a very negative taste in my mouth. I hope you all have a better experience than me getting strung along for 7 months.


----------



## jifnif (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone have anything good to say about outcomes?


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Jul 29, 2008)

*Outcomes*

I currently work for them and they have been a pleasure to work with so far. The pay is great and I am able to use Vista even though they told me it wouldn't work. It does with my computer anyway.


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Outcomes*

MollMill,

I was contacted by Outcomes and passed as well and I am awaiting an interview.  I have a full time job, so this is great remote experience and extra part time money.  So, I am actually very excited about this opportunity.  And the money will come in handy, with the prices of food, school, and gas.  

I hope everything goes well for you (and me too) .


----------



## johnithomas (Jul 29, 2008)

*test*

I to have been contacted by Outcomes. For the coders who passed the test...do you have any tips???


----------



## eadun2000 (Aug 29, 2008)

Do not overthink when doing the test. You know what you are doing too, so do not second guess yourself.  They add a lot of things that are not relavent to the diagnosis.  Make sure you are using the combined dx when needed and also make sure you are not just looking the code up in the index, but also in the back of the book to make sure you are not needing any second codes.  That is my two cents for what it is worth.


----------



## codeforever (Sep 11, 2008)

I also currently work for outcomes and have only good things to say about them.  The pay IS GREAT; they are flexible, reasonable, everything you could want.


----------



## codeforever (Sep 11, 2008)

*Kelly*

Could you e-mail me the company you work for if I private message you?


----------



## ndbrook (Sep 11, 2008)

*Where can I apply for Outcomes*

Does Outcomes have a site where I can apply and does anyone know how much experience is needed?


----------



## cookie1961 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have since August and absolutely love it.  They are wonderful to work for.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 11, 2008)

*Chaser*

I answered your private msg.


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 12, 2008)

Do they do facility or physician based coding?


----------

